# Burn iso to USB



## GanesanBI (Jan 21, 2009)

How Can i burn iso image file into USB pendrive?


----------



## dan101 (Feb 12, 2009)

The usb will have to be big enough to fit the iso and Programs like Nero wouldnt allow you to do it. Maybe if you open the iso file with WinRar and extract all the files to your USB, that will probally work. :wink:


----------

